# Corn Demand



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Good short read about what is just around the corner facing the U.S. with corn.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com...er_corn_demand/


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Mike, Check out the Pro Farmer Tour.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> Mike, Check out the Pro Farmer Tour.


Bad, bad, bad, seems to be the operative word of the western cornbelt and some of the mid-secton according to the tour people(scouts). I thought corn would peak around 8+, but after watcing the market today I would not be shocked to see $10 corn in 2 weeks. Beans are off the wall today.... This thing could get real edgy in the next months.

Regards, Mike


----------

